# Ti22 | BMW 1M | Valencia Orange



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The owner of this 6000 mile 1M contacted me to see about getting the finish perfected, and some dealer delivery marks and bird dropping marks removed from his Valencia Orange 1M.

Being a massive BMW fan, this was one I was looking forward to! Can't understand why they limited them to 450 as they sold out virtually instantly and am sure they would have sold many more.. but probably at the expense of M3 sales!

As dropped off, peeking into the studio!










The normal foam/ rinse/ 2 bucket swirl free wash was used!










All washed and ready for a proper inspection:









Not a lot of contamination, so no claying or detarring pics. (General condition was a tribute to the owner who needs no introduction to 2 buckets!

On to the correction.. car was not generally swirly so went with some befores and afters in direct light to show the improvement made on the finish.

Bonnet before - bird dropping marks!










removed:










Drivers 3/4 before showing dealer wash inflicted marks :wall:










removed:










More of the same marks in front of the filler flap:










removed:










Passenger door marks (no cost option)










removed:










passenger rear wing/ quarter before:



















and after:



















bootlid bird etchings and marks:



















after:










So, with all the marks removed and the whole car refined the car was ready for protecting. The owner had opted to upgrade to Swissvax Best of Show so the car was finished with 2 coats and the wheels protected with autobahn. Windows were cleaned, exhausts polished and vehicle hoovered ready for collection. Unfortunately it was raining, so only indoor finished shots i'm afraid!






















































































































Thanks for looking! Very happy with how this one turned out, more and more people seem to be wanting their cars prepared in this way rather than having a dealer prepared coating thrown on - this makes much more sense given that this way, all the marks in the paint are removed before a high quality paint protection system is added, thereby adding to the cars finish.

[email protected]


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning Job man!! It now shines how it has to be!

The colors name I believe is because of the city I live in, Valencia (Spain). We are known for producing the best oranges in Europe!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning James, this is my current favourite motor, i dream of driving one! 

Looks so nice, the orange so deep and glossy!


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Stunning work, would love to own one of these one day :thumb:


----------



## fatty (Aug 23, 2010)

love this colour, good job!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i love that color cracking job well done that man


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, What was used for correction work?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

:argie: Good job!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

almost looks bronzey/brown in some of the finished shots or just me? 

impressive colour all the same, shame about the marks though glad to see them out.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking as it should:thumb:

Top work as always


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning motor and looking as it should now. Well done!

Chris


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work. Orange to match the peel??!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great car and a lovely finish youve achieved.

I see BMW upgraded the customer to free orange peel... must only come on Valencia orange cars (not). Real shame.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done, :thumb:.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it, great work, how shineee is that :argie::argie: :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! Pity about the rain, I would have loved to have seen some outside shots.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Top quality finish achieved as always. This is how cars such as this should leave the dealer! Great work.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,and in very nice colour:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Amazing finish on that matey, such a lovely colour and car to work with 

Looks evil in the first pic!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work stunning work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work mate! Love that colour so much!

Russ.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Cracking job, james


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, love that colour :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Is this Rob's car, if so the pictures don't do it justice. Saw it in Cardiff last week and it looked stunning.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very high level work, great car as well, very welldone


----------



## YusufL (May 5, 2012)

Which polish was used for correction?


----------



## Pugland53 (Aug 18, 2006)

Huw said:


> Is this Rob's car, if so the pictures don't do it justice. Saw it in Cardiff last week and it looked stunning.


Yes Huw, it is mine. 
James has done an excellent job and I am very pleased. The car has always been kept spotlessly clean but it now shines at a whole new level. It really has to be seen in the flesh. I will have to take some pics of it out in the sun. 
Cheers James!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Pugland53 said:


> Yes Huw, it is mine.
> James has done an excellent job and I am very pleased. The car has always been kept spotlessly clean but it now shines at a whole new level. It really has to be seen in the flesh. I will have to take some pics of it out in the sun.
> Cheers James!


I'm not stalking you, honest. :thumb: Bring it to one of the breakfast meets so I can see it properly.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

in love with the colour of this car!! awesome work mate


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Great results! Love that colour!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Apologies for the late replies.. been away for a long weekend!

Huw - sorry, but I've got to keep owners anonymous unless they want to be known!

As for correction, I don't like to mention what was used as no two cars are the same.. paint correction is a process based on the defects in that cars paint at the time, which will always vary. It's not a process where you can say 'if I use x and y tiwce then follow with A and B the car will look the same as this one' - everyone polishes differently. Sorry!

Thanks to the owner for posting he was happy :thumb: always like to know we have happy customers!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------

